# Am i?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I went to do a quote yesturday. I got to the lot and took a look around, it is just plowing no salting and there is enough room for snow. I don't think i will need a loader for the lot at all this winter. 
I figured after looking around it will take about hour or less to do this lot. With one pickup. It has forty parking spots and a lane way about 150 ft long. I could do it in under 30 minutes but it is weird layout and have to stack snow to the two sides of the building around corners. 

Anyways I first firgured well i could do the lot for 550 to 650 a month without any hesitation. I have a guy that would go out and do it for $80 per time if i cannot make it.
Well when i was leaving i thought i would ask if they got any other quotes and why they are not using the guy from last year. He said the other quotes, he had a couple. The guy from last year did not do a good job and barely showed up. I then ask what the other quotes are he said $850 was the lowest a month. So i went in at $750. 

So am i a low baller or a con artist for taking the guy for an extra $100 to $200 a month?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's right,lowballer.Now some other guy will ask how much they are paying and it will be lower then what they would of bid and say,dam lowballers all over the place!


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

This is the lot.

The red is where cars will be parked. the blue where i can put snow.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe the guy added the sidewalks into his price, The building manager told me not to put them in there as he is going to take care of them.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't really consider myself a low baller. For example i just put a price in for a 8 parking spot building with a 100 ft laneway, for $325 a month. I don't consider that low.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You should have said $1000 then said it is a deal and shook his hand and have him sign the contract before he knew what happened.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Burkartsplow;885458 said:


> You should have said $1000 then said it is a deal and shook his hand and have him sign the contract before he knew what happened.


Lol that would be good, That wouoldn't happen though. the guy is just the property manager, he needs to get approval from the owners on the contract.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

1,000 a month definately.... i woulda told him you get what you pay for 850 is cheap no wonder he did a crappy job, im more expensive but i will do a much better job...


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

How long would you guys say it would take to do this lot. I would charge about $80 to $100 per time to do it. 

We got 17 plow-able events last year. By this time last year, we had three plow-able events. So i consider these factors in my pricing. 

If i am going to charge a per push rate of say $100 per time. then i would be at 1700 for the season. ( all my seasonals last year got priced on 20 plow-able events and that started in novemeber) If i followed that pricing again i would be at $500 a month. So I assumed that being at $750 a month is not a bad price nor is it low balling.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Do these prices you're throwing out here have salt included?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Burkartsplow;885458 said:


> You should have said $1000 then said it is a deal and shook his hand and have him sign the contract before he knew what happened.


:laughing::laughing:That's priceless. I'm going to do that the next opportunity I get.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

no salt included. the guy asked i said it is not included and can be done on a per app rate of $140 per app.


----------

